# 308 Brass needed



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am in need of about 100 once fired 308 brass. Both my sons now shoot a 308 and I need more brass. If anyone has any laying around I would be willing to buy 100 if the price is right.

I could possibly swap some 30-06 brass. I have bags of it laying around. I would have to sort through it to see how many once fired I have. I am sure most of it is once fired.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Look on Gunbroker.com I bought some 257 Weatherby Mag once fired brass therelast year dirt cheap. Like under 1.00 per once fired round. I bet you will pay less than ten cents a round for 308


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Just did a quick search http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=462646696
12.5 cents per round is dirt cheap for this one hundred.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Give me a call, I can hook you up with the biggest brass guy anywhere around, he just happens to be my buddy.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/category/categoryId/768?
js


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Shooter, check your PM's


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck (Tacpayne) hooked me up. Been sorting brass by headstamp this evening. Shooter, I had your number but my phone died. Can you pm it to me again?

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Good luck finger. If he gets back with me, I'll pass it along.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Good luck finger. If he gets back with me, I'll pass it along.



Thanks WD!!

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Finger, sent ya a PM and you to wd


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks shooter. I fired off a PM to him.


----------

